# Hot room metal shed



## discoferret (Aug 31, 2006)

Haven't kept any venomous since 2008 due to getting married and my kids being born. Now they are a little older I'm thinking about getting back into it but but this time I'm thinking about designing a hot room outside in my garden. Maybe a metal shed 10'x8', insulating it and make a double door system. Add CCTV, emergency lighting, an alarm and maybe underground heating and all the relevant fire alarms and extinguishers etc Add an additional electric heater of some kind as it can get very cold here. Anyone else done this before? I have emailed my local council with my attentions for housing them, just waiting for their reply.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

The only problem I could see with a metal shed is keeping temperatures consistent. I can see how it could easily overheat in summer and be a pain to keep warm in winter.


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

All those modifications sound like it would be easier just to build a brick outhouse, far more solid and easier to insulate / regulate


----------



## bumble (Oct 13, 2010)

Like Si said maintaining consistency is a problem in that sort of room, my experience was it was a nightmare in any outside temperature other than about 18℃. Having said that your plans seems very comprehensive compared to what I worked with. Essentially I couldn't really rely on thermostats completely and would do almost hourly checks in extreme weather be it hot or cold, or a month other than May!! (Fans, open doors and flapping a lot was a summer tradition)


----------



## phazza (Dec 30, 2013)

*sounds lame*

Sounds lame to me


----------



## KDale (Jan 26, 2014)

id say a brick outhouse would be better


----------

